

Ask YC: what if I have more than 2 ideas? - ideas101

Is it good to apply separately or just include in one application?<p>What are the pros and cons of having multiple ideas?
======
ivankirigin
I enjoyed the process of the application, so I submitted another idea.

Keep them separate if you'd like to elaborate. There is a section in the
application about this: "If you had any other ideas you considered applying
with, feel free to list them. One may be something we've been waiting for."

I listed a half dozen.

------
veritas
There's a textbox on the application where you can list additional ideas. :)

